# A Steak or Two!



## justallan

WOO-HOO! A good friend that just lives to hunt got me this elk yesterday. Things are great!
He calls me up while I'm cussing and fighting, working on a troublesome new work truck (Yup, they caught me working) and asked if I wanted some elk meat, BLAM, my day got way the heck better all of a sudden.
The bull was a 7x7 and just friggin' huge. The picture of it is at the meat cutters and that's an 8' ceiling. Yeah, that's my scrawny a$$ next to it.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 12


----------



## Final Strut

Holy smokes. Looks like a good size steer hanging there. Should be a few months of good eating there.

We had a friend give ua some elk steaks ywars ago and my wife said it was better than beef. That is the one animal that she said she would be perfectly fine with me going out if state to hunt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Mmmm - slow cooked roast with potatoes, carrots and onions ...Never had an elk steak but I bet its wonderful. I'm hungry now - gotta go get some breakfast

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## manbuckwal

That is one big chunk O meat ! Haven't had Elk yet either, but have heard it is the best tasting meat out there....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## justallan

Other than a steak or burger in town once in a while I don't buy beef and feel elk is as good and most times better. My girlfriend buys chicken and fish for a variety, but mainly we eat elk and deer.
My boss and his sons love to hunt and take darned good care of me with elk and deer, I just try to return it in my work around here.
Now I need a bigger freezer.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## gman2431

My mouth is watering from here!!! Some of the best eat ing wild game out there! 

I have no clue how you get any work done where you live... Lol. I'd be running the hills, fishing the streams and cutting burl all day if I was in your shoes. Haha. Probably wouldn't be employed long.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950

Nice- Elk and moose are the best steaks you will get.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR

Very nice. I've had elk steak once, at the restaurant in the Far View Lodge, at Mesa Verde... and it was fantastic. Lucky you on having friends like that to help put some meat on them bones!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man

One heck of a lot of meat! Hope you have someone to help you slice it up! Congrats! Chuck


----------



## justallan

Nature Man said:


> One heck of a lot of meat! Hope you have someone to help you slice it up! Congrats! Chuck


I take them to the game processor in the next town over. I've paid my bill with elk sheds a couple times and with live edge lumber once. Looks like this year I'm going to have to actually spend money.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem

I like those shades. Wanna trade. Lol


----------



## DKMD

The one on the left is too skinny to mess with, but that one on the right looks like it'll feed a village!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## barry richardson

Wow, you should be able to live off that beast for a long time! Do you ever make elk jerky?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## justallan

Tclem said:


> I like those shades. Wanna trade. Lol


Those are prescription. Life started over all new when I finally got glasses. Any more, if all I could find were pink and purple polka dotted glasses, I'd be wearing them.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## justallan

@barry richardson, I'm having the meat cutter make me 4 different kinds of snack sticks, they do awesome. When winter hits I usually make a bunch of jerky when it's to cold to be outside.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## robert flynt

NYWoodturner said:


> Mmmm - slow cooked roast with potatoes, carrots and onions ...Never had an elk steak but I bet its wonderful. I'm hungry now - gotta go get some breakfast


Yes, go eat your bowl of cold cereal. Can't eat it any more so take a couple of bites for me.


----------



## Tony

That's a big bull Allan! Elk is great meat, I've had it a few times. Good for you! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Would love to have a plate of that never tried it. I know you're a good guy Allan because your friends are always giving you stuff like that! Eat a steak for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan

Thanks @Kevin, it's all about who you surround yourself with and one of the biggest that I come to this site, Forestry Forum and have the friends that I do on FB. Positive breads Positive!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Mr. Peet

Kevin, is Allan saying in so many words that he is offering some elk meat in trade to his friends. If that is the case, get 2 steaks for Paul and I and we'll have to work it out with you.

Awesome animal, enjoy your prize Allan....

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

Wow. That's a little bigger than the 110 pound doe whitetails down here. Our bucks average around 150-160

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan

Mr. Peet said:


> Kevin, is Allan saying in so many words that he is offering some elk meat in trade to his friends. If that is the case, get 2 steaks for Paul and I and we'll have to work it out with you.
> 
> Awesome animal, enjoy your prize Allan....



Mark, do you know what it costs to ship a box of meat? Granted, I could cook it like I cook and just staple an address and a couple stamps on a steak and it would be just fine not even wrapped. That's why it goes to Kimmies house.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mr. Peet

Yes I do. We've gotten those "Omaha Steaks" before. I'm sure those "Montana steaks" cost more, but are worth it. My kid's in Colorado and said can't even bring it on the plane. Have to drag mom out west he says. Some day....Kimmies house, that's funny, her room is on the other side of the house, just past her brother's....


----------



## barry richardson

justallan said:


> Mark, do you know what it costs to ship a box of meat? Granted, I could cook it like I cook and just staple an address and a couple stamps on a steak and it would be just fine not even wrapped. That's why it goes to Kimmies house.


Guess we will have to settle for tradin' for some of those snack sticks and jerky then ;)


----------



## justallan

Possibly jerky when I make some this winter.


----------



## woodintyuuu

man i wished you lived around the block, you wouldnt get shed of me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

I had a customer that used to send us a box of Omaha steaks every time he ordered wood from me. He was a big wig with the company so I assume he got a healthy discount (if not free). I appreciated his kindness immensely and we always ate all the meat, but it wasn't any better than what we buy from our neighbor and frankly her beef is markedly better than the Omaha. I assume once upon a time Omaha steaks really were better quality than you could get locally but I'll put our local beef up against just about anything except Kobe or Argentinian but I haven't had either of those so I don't know personally.

Elk is in a whole different category though and even though I have never had it, I have friends that have and they all say it is a better meat than beef so I believe it.


----------



## ripjack13

Kobe beef....
ooooooooommmmmmmmmmm.....yummy.


----------



## justallan

Have any of you tried Wagyu beef? I have had a couple steaks and my friggin' goodness that was good. You could of easily convinced me it was some other animal.


----------



## NYWoodturner

I've had both Kobe and Wagyu. Both are a religious experience to me. A Wagyu filet is to die for. Prepared by the right chef I bet Elk is just as good. Elk jerky is like any other jerky - it depends on the chef. The spices and the timing are reflected in the end product. Its kind of like @Bigdrowdy1 Rodney's venison sausage. Most of the folks who make their own sausage or jerky and put it out there publicly are in a class of their own anyway. 
I would probably trade my right arm for a supply of Elk jerky. Haven't had it in years but still remember it fondly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I see lots of jerky and smoked sausage hanging there!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Well, knowing that real Kobe beef/cattle imports were banned years ago I knew that restaurants that advertised Kobe beef were lying; I remember the big 20/20 expose or whatever "investigative" outfit had done it. But because of this thread I decided to look and see if any changes have occurred. According to the article below it has - Kobe imports have been allowed since 2012 but only extremely small numbers have made it over here (see article for the many reasons why). So chances are, that 3-digit $$$ steak on the menu labeled as Kobe or Wagyu is almost certainly not - and before late 2012 into 2013 it positively 100% was not one. 

Here's the article.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## justallan

The "Wagyu" beef that I had was given to me by the last ranch that I worked for that at one time raised Wagyu beef and Piedmontese beef, if that's the same animal I don't even know. All that they raise now are piedmontese. I heard rumors that they were the same, that they were cross-bred and several others. I do know that he had oriental clients that flew in once every year or so to do business. That was on the Brewer Ranch out of Forsyth Montana, AKA the Keven Brewer Ranch.
What ever it was though, it was friggin' good.


----------



## NYWoodturner

I've only had Wagyu at Cut in Las Vegas. It comes from Snake River Farms which is somewhere in the Northwest - not sure where so its not imported but I really can't imaging it being any better if it were. Its a meal that I get every single year when I go there. I never thought I would like the roasted bone marrow but tried it this year and all I can say is holy crap - I've been missing out for years...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Just reading about beef, meat, and various flavors of awesome while looking over at shepherd dog icons is creepy. Like some kids movie twisted. No offence meant to Scott and Kevin. Maybe I'm just used to dogs getting horse meat, chicken and liver. You know, the stuff I'll be living on when social security doesn't cut it.... 

Scott, did you go to the Festival of Wood at Grey Towers in Milford?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

No offense taken Mark. Actually dog tastes pretty good. It tastes sort of like cat but a little more greasy so it goes down a little easier without having to waste your beer washing it down. Now you want to talk good eating I hear chilled monkey brain is very tasty. I wonder if ape brain would do in a pinch . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Kevin said:


> No offense taken Mark.. Now you want to talk good eating I hear chilled monkey brain is very tasty. I wonder if ape brain would do in a pinch . . . . .


 
Good second opinion on that @Brink


----------



## Brink

That's icky


----------



## Brink

We used to tell the kids they were having monkey brains for dinner.


----------



## Kevin

Brink said:


> We used to tell the kids they were having monkey brains for dinner.
> 
> View attachment 88077



That's an icky thing for a parent to do. I should report you to CPS.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink

Kevin said:


> That's an icky thing for a parent to do. I should report you to CPS.



CPS?
Lifted from Wikipedia,

Coalition for Positive Sexuality, a self-described "guerrilla sex education" group
@Kevin its guerrilla, not gorilla. You confused.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

Uncle.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shadetree_1

Elk tastes 5 times better than beef in my book, my last one was 6x7 and oh was he good! My little dehydrator worked it's butt off and we had some really kick butt jerky too. We have some real large elk up by the house, there is a 9x10 still up there somewhere, I've seen him but never got a shot, he's been around too long and is real smart I just hope I can find his shed some day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strider

That elk didn't skip leg day in the gym...that is some tasty piece of ass, quite literally, pardon my french.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

